# Schwinn American Fenders



## fat tire trader (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello,
I have a Schwinn American that I have been collecting parts for. I have one front fender that has one brace and another that has 2 braces? Does anyone know which bikes or years had the 1 brace fenders and which had the 2 brace fenders?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 15, 2013)

The one brace fenders were for the lower end models (think Typhoon), yours should have the 2 brace fender. Depending on the year 63 and newer the braces would have been chrome.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks Bob


----------



## shawn57187 (Jan 15, 2013)

I have a full set of fender braces that have been straightened and replated with the original cadmium finish. They came from an American (early 60s).  If you're interested, let me know! I'm trying to sell them


----------

